# The Rebuild_Brax_Hybrid Audio_Titan Motoring



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

The rebuilding of the HHR started about 9 weeks ago. The idea was to nail down the system foot print and speaker locations before the car left for a fabrication center. The next consideration was a fabrication facility that could cover all the upgrades we needed to have done to the car at one location. 
Our choice was Titan Motoring in Nashville, Tn. Suspension, wheels, tires, upholstery and custom interior fabrication. 
This is the beginning of the build log and it seemed correct to start with dropping off the car on 5/21/2016. The build log will follow with stepping back 9 weeks with the system footprint . 


Equipment is below 

P99RS Head unit
Helix DSP PRO
Brax MX4 >> Left channel L1ProR2, L3SE, L8SE
Brax MX4 >> Right channel L1ProR2, L3SE, L8SE
Helix SPXL 1000 >> C15SW-D2
Stinger 9000 Series RCA cables
Stinger Pro Series Fusing and Wire
Stinger SPP 680
Kinetik HC1800


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

We wanted to install a Clarus C15SW-D2 in an infinite baffle configuration. To do so we had to remove a little bit of metal from the bottom of the spare tire well.

Pictured below is the bottom of the floor pan laying on the shop floor.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

The next step was to make a baffle template, rings for the 15" sub and a grill assembly. 
After the sub was temporally mounted to the baffle, we used a home receiver to power up the sub for testing.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

We had a blast testing the sub on the home audio receiver. It was performing very well to say the least. 

The rear seating was to be removed and an amp rack was to be built in its place. 

The fuel cell in located directly under the rear seating location. This created a challenge in mounting the amp rack to the car. Plan "A" was welded aluminum rack and fastened to the car. We had no easy way to bolt it in with out dropping the fuel cell.

Plan "B" was quickly put into play . MDF platforms.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Subscribed


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Subd for a cool build!!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Before we installed the MFD footprint, we needed to do some grounding points. We used the factory seat belt locations "frame rails" to sopt the new grounding points.
We used Stinger Zero Gauge Pro series wire and copper ring terminals. Also routed one ground back to the factory battery ground location. 

I use a torch, vice, flux and solder to make my connections onto the ring terminals. Melt the material into the ring terminal the insert the wire. Clean and strong connection.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

The foot print is starting to look like something now. The front of the cosmetic panel for the top amp will need to follow a radius turn down that rolls down to the bottom the the rear doors. This will also flow into the lower amp rack. 
With the elevations determined to clear the frame rails, grounding points and factory panels, we moved to the lower section.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Once the amp racks were finished, black trunk liner material was glued down to the bottom of the cars floor pan, spare tire well, factory battery location and amps racks. 

Also included is a picture of the fasteners used for the sub woofer.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

All that Brax goodness! Lookin' dang good so far Greg. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Installing the batteries was pretty straight forward. I wanted to keep the fusing and buss bar as simple as possible. Easy to access the batteries, no wire length over 18", and fusing accessed with in 60 seconds. 

The buss bar cover is being made at a local plexi shop. 
Fuse access 60 seconds 
No wire length over 18"


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Friday afternoon the amps were placed and wired. Also installed was the Helix DSP PRO and RCA cables. 

I got the system playing by 6.30 pm and was ready to drive to Titan Motoring in Nashville Tn. After this volley of pictures, it will take up to 4 more weeks to complete the thread.


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

sub'd


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

BlackHHR said:


> The next step was to make a baffle template, rings for the 15" sub and a grill assembly.
> After the sub was temporally mounted to the baffle, we used a home receiver to power up the sub for testing.


I am about to do IB in my Jeep but I am very concerned about what to do to protect the sub from the elements. I dont want to damage the two JBL GTI subs over time by venting them outside. What are you going to do about it?


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

ndm said:


> I am about to do IB in my Jeep but I am very concerned about what to do to protect the sub from the elements. I dont want to damage the two JBL GTI subs over time by venting them outside. What are you going to do about it?


I do not drive this car much, and it was not even a consideration.
But:
You could use a gore tex type of material on a poly cone. I would not advise doing it on a treated paper cone .


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

uh oh....back to the drawing board.

Thanks!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

One of my all time favorite cars from Chevy. This is on the floor room show at Titan Motoring.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice place!!! Doesn't Scott own a shop now?


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Niebur3 said:


> Nice place!!! Doesn't Scott own a shop now?


Scott does not own a shop.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

BlackHHR said:


> Scott does not own a shop.


Wasn't there hybrid auto salon?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

I am watching this go down!!!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2016)

Nice choice of shop... Ray will take great care of this vehicle...


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

BlackHHR said:


> Scott does not own a shop.





SkizeR said:


> Wasn't there hybrid auto salon?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...er-high-end-one-stop-shop-atlanta-ga-usa.html


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Audition Fab Center is what it is called now. D`Wayne is doing his own business now. He is solid booked with Southern Off Road "SORS". He builds interiors for extreme 4 x 4 conversions.

https://www.facebook.com/AuditionFab/info?tab=overview

Moving on.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

In it for the install


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Klifton Keplinger paid a visit to Titan Motoring this afternoon to plan an upcoming SQ event. He send me a teaser pic he took on his way out of the facility. 
From what I understand, there will be a Hybrid Audio GP event at this location later this summer. The ground work for the event is in the planning stages.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Is Klif on here? If not, he should be.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Nah, Klif has way too much on his plate to be here


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Klif, is such a damn slacker.. Make sure you tell him Jose said it.. Hahaha.. good dude.. I'm following TitanMotoring (I think it's Miguel) on IG, he's doing really nice stuff..


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2016)

Think i just might have to stop by Titan Motoring talk to Ray and check out the HHR....

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

in for the results!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

AccordUno said:


> Klif, is such a damn slacker.. Make sure you tell him Jose said it.. Hahaha.. good dude.. I'm following TitanMotoring (I think it's Miguel) on IG, he's doing really nice stuff..


I am also following #TitanMotoring . It is Miguel on IG.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

SQ_TSX said:


> Think i just might have to stop by Titan Motoring talk to Ray and check out the HHR....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Scoop up some spy photos while you are there.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Ray isn't finished yet?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2016)

BlackHHR said:


> Scoop up some spy photos while you are there.


Will do sir

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Wheel choice is completed and on the way.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

WHAT?!

no way...


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

That's gonna look killer!


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

What size u go with?


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

18" x 8" on the wheel size. Did not offer it in a 20" for my car in that particular wheel.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh hell yeah! Tuning in for this one....


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

BlackHHR said:


> 18" x 8" on the wheel size. Did not offer it in a 20" for my car in that particular wheel.


soo.... suspension too?

i think 18s will be perfect.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Subbed . Nice man. Looking awesome .


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

benny z said:


> soo.... suspension too?
> 
> i think 18s will be perfect.


Yes sir ...


----------



## Chief Wiggum (Sep 25, 2015)

Miguel Vega is ranked #3 in the Installer Standings for Mobile Electronics magazine.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

I can be a witness... Miguel is a fantastic installer... I'm fortunate enough to drive one of his collaborations each day...


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

The suspense is driving me nuts. When I left the car with them, we told them to do what ever they wanted. I had a coupe of items that needed to be addressed. Fuse access and gain access on the amps was a must. The rest what ever they decided. 

Ray did how ever send an update last week. 
"We may need to move a few things around".


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

BlackHHR said:


> The suspense is driving me nuts. When I left the car with them, we told them to do what ever they wanted. I had a coupe of items that needed to be addressed. Fuse access and gain access on the amps was a must. The rest what ever they decided.
> 
> Ray did how ever send an update last week.
> "We may need to move a few things around".


LOL.....

I believe that is called "Artistic License".....

I'm going to try and stop by tomorrow afternoon... Let Ray know and maybe he will let me take a few pics for you....

LOL


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Bright side: coulda been a pic of a rotozip, sawzall and a welder. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Babs, a sledge hammer and a die grinder !!! Or a can of gas and a box of matches


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2016)

Was able to stop by Titan Motoring today. Just missed Klifton..... dang I wanted to listen to his car....

Sir, I'm keeping it super secret. .. no photos ... but let me tell you guys... this is going to be very special...!

I will say this, a very cool bridge is being built in the HHR.... very cool. ...
Defiantly not a bridge to nowhere....

Can't wait to see this come together... hope I get the chance to listen to it once complete.

By the way, Love those BIG Brax amps.... !


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

SQ_TSX said:


> Was able to stop by Titan Motoring today. Just missed Klifton..... dang I wanted to listen to his car....
> 
> Sir, I'm keeping it super secret. .. no photos ... but let me tell you guys... this is going to be very special...!
> 
> ...


We gave Ray a open book on his creativity. I also cannot wait to see what he is up to.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

It has been a couple weeks since I have updated the thread. 

Ray has made a lot of progress and the project is nearing completion. 

Lets get started. 

Using MDF strips to establish the lines for the panels. Also using MDF strips for a foundation for the Cabosil.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Not much explanation needed here. Ray @ Titan Motoring has created a drop down removable tub for the sub woofer. Since the batteries and fusing is located under this panel. I had to have quick and easy access. 

This is what he designed. A tilt up tub on hinges that we can add linear actuators to raise and lower . 

Pretty slick Ray.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Ray @ #Titanmotoring is creating a center panel that will bridge back to the motor structure of the sub woofer. This center panel will be stacked on the lower panel that flows down to the floor where the factory seats once resided. 

Needless to say, this is going to be bad azz.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

In this section, we will show the way the front of the build flows down to the floor at the front of the Brax amps. 

Before Picture 










After Picture


----------



## Extended Power (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow...after looking at these pictures, I feel like flicking a match to my work.
Looks awesome!...lots of work for sure.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow!! Looks slick!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Looking awesome!!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

nice work,....more pics, more pics!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2016)

Looks like I need to stop bt Titan again..... LOL 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Ray was previously with Micah at Sonus...so that's the caliber of workmanship you have going on.

Pretty darn high.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

thehatedguy said:


> Ray was previously with Micah at Sonus...so that's the caliber of workmanship you have going on.
> 
> Pretty darn high.


Agreed 100%.

I had the opportunity to meet Ray a couple years ago when he was in Clarksville. 
Great guy and I am sure the finished product will highlight the Brax/Helix/Hybrid Audio build.

Rocking the Pro Class in 2017 with this car.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

i thought you weren't s'posed to see it til it was done?!



looking good.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

looking forward to seeing this in person in the future!


----------



## chrislynn (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice start and subd


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

benny z said:


> i thought you weren't s'posed to see it til it was done?!
> 
> 
> 
> looking good.


We had to go over some items Benny. That included getting pictures. 
I could not help myself but to post them up. I leave Thursday to go pick it up and trailer it back to Atlanta.

Your BWM is looking pretty sharp.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

I reached out to a neighbor for a truck to transport the HHR back to Atlanta. 
Headed to Nashville on the 24th.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Getting very close to wrapping the panels and topping off the last piece.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

looking good sir


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

I would have never thought of using copper in the build. But Ray West @ Titan Motoring did !!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

#1BigMike said:


> looking good sir



Big Mike we need to hook up again bruh? You coming back to Atlanta anytime soon?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2016)

Oh my.....

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes sir we do, I will be back around your neck of the woods soon I believe.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Greg, that looks great. Can't think of a better deserving human.

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Greg, that looks great. Can't think of a better deserving human.
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk



Thanks Julian. We hook up soon.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Ray West wrapping a few panels today. We sourced the vinyl from Keston Bros in Norcross Ga. 
Really good match to the factory panels. 
The material is not really expensive and will stretch to fill in a really deep pull.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

In this particular model HHR. it was equipped with the Pioneer factory upgraded system. 
The factory sub woofer now has a new logo. 

Ray west has done it again !!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nice, and this build is coming along quickly.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

This will probably be the last post until I get back from Nashville. 

Until I get back ....


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2016)

Believe that Greg is picking this vehicle up today....


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

This is an awesome build. That is a nice Sub/ wiring paneling.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks spectacular! The decal is a nice, personal touch.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Lookin' good, I'm in!


----------



## Extended Power (Jun 8, 2014)

BlackHHR said:


> In this particular model HHR. it was equipped with the Pioneer factory upgraded system.
> The factory sub woofer now has a new logo.
> 
> Ray west has done it again !!


That copper behind the logo looks killer!


----------



## gfbl (Nov 26, 2008)

cant view pics guys


----------



## Davidkelly (Aug 29, 2015)

^^ this


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Davidkelly said:


> ^^ this


Round "2" follow the link below. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-hrr_brax_hybrid-audio_-rebuild-take-2-a.html


----------

